# St Davids Hotel



## bigtip (May 27, 2012)

St Davids Hotel Harlech was built in 1910 five storeys with a basement.
In 1922 the interior was destroyed by fire hurriedly rebuilt with some additions but to a lower standard and quality.
Closed down in 2008 and is do to be redeveloped at some point, approval was given in 2009 but still standing for now if in a poor state more info can be found on wikipedia.
This is my first go at this so hope its ok it can only get better.


IMG_6528 by bigtip72, on Flickr


IMG_6514 by bigtip72, on Flickr


IMG_6510 by bigtip72, on Flickr


IMG_6507 by bigtip72, on Flickr


IMG_6500 by bigtip72, on Flickr


IMG_6502 by bigtip72, on Flickr


----------



## Lucky Pants (May 27, 2012)

Looks like it would be a interesting mooch did you get in ?.


----------



## bigtip (May 27, 2012)

No as I was on holiday with the wife and my 2 young daughters but hoping to get into some others with my brother soon.


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 27, 2012)

That could be quite good inside, you'll have to go back...


----------



## flyboys90 (May 27, 2012)

Thats a heck of a size site.


----------



## Mars Lander (May 27, 2012)

PAssed this loads of times and wondered what it would be like, from other reports have seen its uber trashes inside , but curiousity and all that will see me in here, could not do it before as always passed it on hols and stuff but a purposeful roadtrip to here and rather secret island house are in order.


----------



## Lucky Pants (May 28, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> PAssed this loads of times and wondered what it would be like, from other reports have seen its uber trashes inside , but curiousity and all that will see me in here, could not do it before as always passed it on hols and stuff but a purposeful roadtrip to here and rather secret island house are in order.



Road trip ,thats what i was thinking with a side dish of beach


----------



## chizyramone (May 28, 2012)

bigtip said:


> No as I was on holiday with the wife and my 2 young daughters but hoping to get into some others with my brother soon.




I have the same problem fella


----------



## Mars Lander (May 29, 2012)

Lucky Pants said:


> Road trip ,thats what i was thinking with a side dish of beach



Yeah yeah definately and FREE Port Merion too haha altho I doubt we'd get chance fit it all in, there's this place St. David's . Secret I House , what else you got in mind?

Shame you can't make the B Woods toneeeet and in the morning those pair of Manors by the sea


----------

